# The 'I wish I hadn't sold it' thread



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there a car you kick yourself for selling? Wish you still had it? I (and probably we) feel your pain.

I have two:

'86 Saab 9000 - was a very fun car and pretty practical. Sold it because it needed brakes and a few other things. Didn't have anywhere to work on it and ended up selling it for a song to the shop. (I was young and stupid)

'05 MINI Cooper S convertible - sold because I just wanted something new but was also a little worried about being out of warranty. Got good gas mileage and a blast to drive. Bought a new Lexus IS350C but it wasn't nearly as much fun (and wasn't paid for like the MINI).

So what's your I wish I hadn't sold it stories...


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Not a car but my 2006 yamaha r1! Sold it because i thought id enjoy a gixer 1000 more! Ended up smashing it to bits cause i just could get it planted in corners. The R1 was a dream in terms of handling! Love it and miss it dearly!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My 1973 2 door MKIII Ford Cortina 1.6 GT. Only sold it a few months ago and really miss it. I used to use it all the time, it was no garage queen either as I think a car garaged is a waste.

Looking for a replacement now something like a 2000E auto.

My customers loved the old Cortina.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

'64 Beetle, BRM's, cream leather, Porsche Guards Red, oh it was a minter. Since seen it for sale in a very sorry state for a fraction of what I sold it for. What a waste of a lovely bug. Sold it as circumstances changed and couldn't find a garage or unit to rent to store it in at the time. Gutted.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The Bond Mini car my Dad bought me at 16, he drove it round the garden, such fun.

The Morris 1000 I could not share with my sister !

My GT6 in Red with overdrive, happy days.

John


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

My '94 UK spec Honda Prelude - 14 years ownership, 10 years consecutive MOT passes, less than £200 fully comp insurance, 2.0i with full electrics, leather interior and factory fitted sunroof.

It was detailed to within an inch of its life, finally got bored of waxing a silver car, and now that I own a black car, I wish I had silver again


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AMG merc 2 years ago - Fuel and RWD coupled together meant the mrs wanted it gone. My own personal one was my X5. I miss that sooo much


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't know what honda was thinking when they axed the prelude. Always thought they were cool looking and might have bought one somewhere along the way if they had kept them up. An accord couple just isn't the same.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my sisters 500 SL white soft-top and Blue leather, like a shoe with wheels.

Sleep well dear sis. x


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Titanium Htail: what's that car in your avatar, can't decide in my mind if it's one of two things I think it is (but not confident enough in either to even mention).


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Got to be my Porsche boxster bought it brand new and sold it because I didn't use it, should have kept it as I'm looking at another just now !


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

'90 Mustang 5.0. Black on black. Eventually traded it in on a Stealth R/T. I miss both.

Mind you, the current M Coupe in Imola red has more hp than either of the previous two and handles way better but I still wish I had a big garage.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

My Edition 30 golf. I had it fom new and sold it because it sat in the garage for 7-8 months of the year. In the 2 years it only covered 7800 miles.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cptzippy said:


> Titanium Htail: what's that car in your avatar, can't decide in my mind if it's one of two things I think it is (but not confident enough in either to even mention).


Datsun 240Z at a guess.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> Datsun 240Z at a guess.


My money is on Triumph Spitfire


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello cptzippy, yes it was a straight six 1998cc Triumph GT6 sports coupe that I bought when I was a teenager, swapped it for three children, a mortgage and a cat eventually.

My uncle had a Daimler Consort, he stopped the car one day and showed me in great detail how to shut the door like a gentleman, this car cleaning is down to him.

John


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Yamaha Fs1e 
Way back 30 years ago for £110!
Escort Xr3I 23 years ago 
Mg metro 26 years ago


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My 2 year old Daewoo Lanos... not because it was the best car in the world but because I have spent thousands on about 8 cars in 11 years and would be rich right now :lol:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Skuperb said:


> My money is on Triumph Spitfire


Looks like a GT6 to me....


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My CLK  , Still miss it now after 18 months


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Toyota Corolla T-sport compressor, rare car that knocks spots of a ctr and a great sleeper.
My insane HKS powered Sunny GTi-R, supercar killer @500bhp per ton.
My old Flint grey 4x4 cossie too, standard outside apart from some white compomotives but another genuine 450+bhp machine.
Actually miss my Bora TDi 150 highline sport for some strange reason too.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mazda MX5, but with kids on the way at the time it just wasn't practical, can see myself having another one though.

Rover 600ti, missed it that much that after a few years away from it I bought another and while I put it on autotrader a few weeks ago I felt sick when someone come to look at it and luckily he went for a lower mileage MG, all the silly thoughts of selling have left my head now and the 600 will be staying with me for a while.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

My first nice car was a ford cougar 2.5 v6. It was really nice had the full X-pack and heated seats which were really new at the time. I sold the car as I bought my first house with my girlfried (now wife) and it was so expensive on fuel and as the area wasn't the best the insurance went mad. I sold it for an astra diesel which is oficially the worst car I've ever ever owned. It was only a year or two old when I got it but it had so many problems I think it could have driven itself to the dealership!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The one i regret selling the most was my 306 hdi glx. This was a car that did everything well, and i stupidly sold it so i could pay off the finance and get something cheaper. I did, my first and last s%%t heap bag of flaming turds, hateful renault laguna. Lesson learned there let me tell you. I would have loved to have kept my is200, but you needed to rob a bank weekly to keep it going. My gen 5 prelude was nice, until the a.b.s took early retirement. I had a nice e30 in dolphin grey, but that needed more spending on it than it was worth, it was only a 316, but if it were a 325 m tech i would probably still have it now. When funds dictate, there WILL be a nice Accord type r adorning my drive. The story continues, ad nauseum......


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not so much a "I wish I hadn't sold it" but more of a "I wish the  in the white van hadn't done this to it" !

Had this car for almost 5 years, bought it off my then boss who had owned it from 3 years old, it was absolutely immaculate to the point where people used to knock on the door to ask me if I wanted to sell it !





Then one day a brain dead   in a white van drove into the back of car so hard he was pushed onto the worng side of the road and head on into me 



Had it not been for this accident which put the car beyond repair I would still have the car, I won't even talk about the hopeless and pathetic conduct of the Police !


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I kind of wish I'd not sold my Mk3 Mondeo TDCI, mainly because I sold it 3 months after getting a company car and then got made redundant 3 months later. It was a good car, I daresay the injectors and DMF would have packed up eventually.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hyundai Coupe, Not the quickest of cars granted, it was certainly stupidly reliable though, rubbish for carrying anyone on the back though


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

For me it's a renault 19 16v 3 door phase 2 , used to handle so well thanks to it's light weight and with a few well chosen engine mods ment it was a blast to drive. Sold as i was doing 25,000 miles a year and needed a diesel.

Love the power of my Focus ST but new cars are just to heavy


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

My 1977 Dolomite Sprint, sold it last September now wishing I hadn't, you can see her here http://www.triumphowners.com/388


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

My Yamaha FS1E (DM) 30 years ago,first set of wheels.
Mk1 Escort Mexico 28 years ago.
Both worth a fortune now,but more about the memories than the money.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Smart fortwo "pulse".......

Had to sell it for personal reasons. Which, actually, I could of kept it if I'd known the outcome of the reason...

She was immaculate.....


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Skuperb said:


> My money is on Triumph Spitfire


My first thought was triumph but as I looked at it I thought it might be a 240z - my eyes are definitely getting old.:doublesho


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

My 2007 audi A5 3ltr TDI miss that car so much had it over 2 years but I got bored... Traded it in for a Audi 2008 TT 3.2 only sold that because OH's daughter wasn't comfy on the back so needed something a bit bigger. 

By the end of the year I'll have a 2007/2008 A5 again that's my plan anyhoo


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Hyundai Coupe, Not the quickest of cars granted, it was certainly stupidly reliable though, rubbish for carrying anyone on the back though


What type did you have? Both me and my dad had the Mk2 version and we both had to have the engines rebuilt under warrenty! I had the 2.0 and he had the 1.6.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Dug up a pic of the MINI, don't have one of the Saab.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

My beloved Multipla, or Mungo, that being its name  Great cars and when I got mine, they were still fairly rare resulting in people wanting to know what the hell it was that was spoiling the view in the car park or wherever. I used it for long distance Private Hire and all the passengers loved it for it's space and the views out. Just an enjoyable car to drive or be in. But when I stopped doing the PH I chopped it in against a motorhome, which gave us loads of very happy trips and memories as well, and that's gone too, so I miss that as well  

I'd have most of my bikes back in a flash, except the Yam FJ12, a reasonable bike sure enough, but also a characterless UJM (universal Japanese motorcycle - a term much used a while back but doesn't seem so common now, so maybe doesn't apply to the modern stuff).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Should not of sold my walking stick without it I am f*cked.


 sorry mick


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

There are 2 cars I wish I still had and thats my 04 Galaxy Ghia PD130 as now I have a caravan it would be so much better than my Vectra. The other car was my project / toy and that was a J Plate Mercedes W124 260E, I loved that car and have never found build quality like that again and the sound of the engine was like a turbine and never felt rough.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I kinda wish I'd never sold my first Electric Orange Focus ST, I bought it new and was one of the first in my area to have one so everybody looked when it went down the road, even had 1 guy ask me to sell it to him as he couldn't wait the 6 months that fords were quoting to get him 1.

My wife loved that car and it was an arguement as to which of us was going to drive it every day which always ended with me in the crappy fiesta we had and her in the focus.

Ended up selling it to put some money into my business which I then sold 2 years later to concentrate on property.

Have since gone through 2 subaru impreza's WRX's, 2 2000 Turbo's and an STi but have recently bought another Focus ST which I have been told that I must never sell so have my Impreza 2000 turbo as my weekend toy as well or should I say when I lose the who's driving the fiocus today arguement.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> sorry mick


Hoi, Perry flipping Mason, no tampering with evidence! 

Blimey, some lawyer you're going to be


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hoi, I got no tampons


sure you mean that Mick?:thumb::doublesho


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The first car I was really upset at having to sell was my Impreza V5 Sti. I had bought a house and I needed the cash to cover the deposit. If I had the spare cash, I'd buy a nice example again because I could!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hoi, Perry flipping Mason, no tampering with evidence!
> 
> Blimey, some lawyer you're going to be


The term is Ambulance Chaser :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> The term is Ambulance Chaser :lol:


:lol:

Not to worry though, after his latest transgression posted above, he has gone into my big black book.

In red ink.

Gone through with a yellow highlighter.

That's serious that is.

He's in big trouble now









:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> :lol:
> 
> Not to worry though, after his latest transgression posted above, he has gone into my big black book.
> 
> ...


you sure on those colours old man? 

this is what you regret selling: -


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> you sure on those colours old man?
> 
> this is what you regret selling: -
> 
> *image deleted 'cos it ain't true!*


Can't believe I'm receiving cheekery about my age, from a Volvo driver :doublesho :lol: They're normally apologising for not seeing you when they pulled out in their battering ram whilst on their way to buy a new thermos flask, or beige socks to go with their new Jesus boots or something


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Can't believe I'm receiving cheekery about my age, from a Volvo driver :doublesho :lol: They're normally apologising for not seeing you when they pulled out in their battering ram whilst on their way to buy a new thermos flask, or beige socks to go with their new Jesus boots or something


well i am not an OAP  do not own thermos flask or beige socks or "jesus boots"

and oh your lying about the picture not being true.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Mine would be my black j reg cavalier GSi I absolutely loved it I was 18 when I got it. I had to sell it to get a deposit for a house.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i regret selling my old suzuki whizz kidd , was just a hoot to drive , could throw it into any corner and make it go sideways and always get away with it ,was such a laugh!
although i was only 17 at the time !


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I really miss this...










it was a briliant car! never let me down...

AFAIK... ITS DEAD NOW!!!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

This:










And this:










And this too:










I really miss the red Impreza, I still love the classic shape Subaru's!

(goes onto the pistonheads and ebay to look at Impreza's)!

Ben


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Can't believe I'm receiving cheekery about my age, from a Volvo driver :doublesho :lol: They're normally apologising for not seeing you when they pulled out in their battering ram whilst on their way to buy a new thermos flask, or beige socks to go with their new Jesus boots or something


I have a Thermos flask, bloody good they are too! Still get a warm cup of tea out almost 24 hours after it was made!

Worth their weight in gold!


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

My 330ci clubsport she drove away from me Thursday  Miss it like mad already was my baby for 4 years. Purchased a house so had to go.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Golf v6 4motion, feb 2004 53plate.
kw variant 2's
carbonio air intake
schimdt th line alloys(removed and sold seperately)
haldex controller
amd remap
loads of cosmetic bits 

idiot rob


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

My 03 plate 1.2 clip dynamique. Absolutely nothing unusual about it but she was my first car and I adored her. No power, but that just meant I could go everywhere at full throttle.

Sold to my sister 3 and a half years ago, who still owns it but is selling up. If I get a graduate job before she gets a buyer, I'm having it back as my girlfriend's first car.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

My 1989 mkll Golf GTI.I was only the second owner & it had every tax disc & m.o.t from new.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

My last car, a SAAB 9-3 2.2 SE TDI in black 51 plate had done 106000

It had two new turbos whilst I had it (second one I didnt pay for)

Was a proper drive, you had to work it, brilliant in snow, front wheel drive

Sold it for £800 should have kept it for a detaling project 

Although when I sold it in Feb I didnt even know detailing existed !


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

My old Citroen C2 Furio. I sold it because I wanted somthing a little quicker but now I have that I wish I had the C2 back. It was great on fuel, looked good and I wasnt paying finance on it, ohh and tax and insurance was cheaper :'(


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

My first car, 1.1 206 gti replica, but i done what most young lads do and wrote it off :lol: rest in peice we man


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

This;










Still regret it - now happily living in Scotland with a minty Mk1 Fiesta and equally tasty Mk2 Escort.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

believe it or not I miss my MG ZR160 that I had, I loved the fact it was basic like my Nova's and Fiesta's from my youth :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tips said:


> My '94 UK spec Honda Prelude - 14 years ownership, 10 years consecutive MOT passes, less than £200 fully comp insurance, 2.0i with full electrics, leather interior and factory fitted sunroof.
> 
> It was detailed to within an inch of its life, finally got bored of waxing a silver car, and now that I own a black car, I wish I had silver again


Same for me, Preludes tend to leave a mark on you. Bought a wreck, modified just how i wanted it, but needed to go down to one car so it eventually had to go.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

My Saxo VTR, had to get rid of it for a 'Family car', as the pile of sh!t I replaced it with (Citroen C4) has ben the most unreliable car I've ever owned. Just spent £120 on it today replacing Drop Links and Bushes, and it's only 5 years old.

Still, my lottery numbers might come up tonight lol


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

my first car was a 1980 Mini Clubman 1.1. Was so much fun to drive, was cheap to run and good on fuel. Rear subframe turned to rust and i couldn't afford get her repaired so she had to go  would have loved to get her restored. 

does anyone know if there is a way of seeing if cars are still on the road? Reg was LDV 158W.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the red 19 valver thats in my avatar, and also the blue chamade version i got for nothing, the red one has now gone back to the original condition and the blue one's been chavved to bits


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mike-93 said:


> my first car was a 1980 Mini Clubman 1.1. Was so much fun to drive, was cheap to run and good on fuel. Rear subframe turned to rust and i couldn't afford get her repaired so she had to go  would have loved to get her restored.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a way of seeing if cars are still on the road? Reg was LDV 158W.
> 
> ...


https://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/app/home/intro - but nothing is showing up for yours (under Austin, Mini or Rover), so i guess it has been off the road for some time.

Mind you, my old Honda is still showing which was scrapped in 1991.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Found it, "Austin Morris" and still taxed!

Vehicle enquiry
The enquiry is complete.The vehicle details for LDV 158W are:
Date of Liability 01 04 2013
Date of First Registration 01 08 1980
Year of Manufacture 1980
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 1098cc
CO2 Emissions Not Available
Fuel Type PETROL
Export Marker N
Vehicle Status SORN Not Due
Vehicle Colour BEIGE
Vehicle Type Approval Not Available


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Found it, "Austin Morris" and still taxed!
> 
> Vehicle enquiry
> The enquiry is complete.The vehicle details for LDV 158W are:
> ...


Great! thanks for finding out for me! great to know the old girl is still going  would love to see her again, maybe even buy her back! pretty sure she's not around where i live as i would probably have seen her, there aren't many cream coloured mini clubmans about!

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

bought for £300 in terrible shape (scrappy bound!) , taught myself how to paint using this car , would love to have it back and make it mint


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well although I bought my Twingo Gordini to replace my old VW Lupo Sport, I would have loved to been able to have kept it as well :










That said, the clutch went for the next owner not that many miles into him getting it so it would of ended up costing me. Did love that car though.


----------

